# is there a finishing spray you can apply to plastisol transfers to prevent them from peeling?



## mzliq0urish (Feb 17, 2008)

is there a finishing spray you can apply to plastisol transfers to prevent them from peeling? like maybe a finishing glue of some kind that will make the transfer last longer, but won't mess up the shirt??


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

There is an adhesive powder than can be applied to the ink while it is still wet after printing. It jells with the ink in the dryer. I have never used it and have never had a problem with properly applied transfers peeling, even after many washings. The peeling probably comes from improper heat, pressure, time combination. God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are these transfers that you are manufacturing or purchasing from a supplier?


----------



## mzliq0urish (Feb 17, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Are these transfers that you are manufacturing or purchasing from a supplier?


I'm purchasing from a supplier


----------



## Rob.C (Jan 9, 2009)

I would say that no, there is nothing you can apply to the transfer as an end user that will make them last longer.

If they're peeling, _something _is causing it. Plastisol transfers when applied properly do not peel off. Maybe if you can give more info as to what type of garment you are pressing, type of transfer you are using, and whether or not your press temperatures have been verified lately, someone here can help you get this solved.


----------

